# How to prep for concourse on arrival?



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I see a few people are considering entering the concourse.

Driving a few hours to get there will inevitably make the car rather dirty. How/what do you do to get it back up to scratch? I presume there's no water there to use.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Best bet is probably finding a petrol station with a jetwash. Think there's a Jet station nearby with one, but I could be wrong.

Other than that, I'd give it a thorough wash n wax the day before, then after getting there a gentle sponge down using a 2ltr bottle of water, then wipe down with some quick detailing spray and a Microfibre cloth.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I give mine a wash as normal only using a watering can instead of a hose pipe there will be water for washing at the event


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

I'm sure this can be modded with peep holes to wear while you drive 

http://www.morethanpolish.com/Touchless_Car_Cover.asp


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol, i think that's the answer


----------

